# Ankona Prop Advice with 25 hp



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The best prop for a shadowcast with a mercury 25 is a 10x15

Has the engine been tuned recently? If you turn the tiller throttle make sure the carb air intake plate is opening all the way; that can effect WOT speed.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah it is running wot checked it, but it goes 25 gps'd with one person or two people it doesn't make a difference its just a motor that has alot of torque it by far is the biggest 25 two stroke with it being 32 ci while the merc is 24 ci and the tohatsu being 26 ci. It's max rpm range is 4500-5500 so it doesn't rev as much as the merc and other 2 smokers. thats why I would like maybe a 16 or 17 pitch prop but I can't seem to find any. But maybe like a 10/15 pitch 4 blade with alot of cup


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> yeah it is running wot checked it, but it goes 25 gps'd with one person or two people it doesn't make a difference its just a motor that has alot of torque it by far is the biggest 25 two stroke with it being 32 ci while the merc is 24 ci and the tohatsu being 26 ci. It's max rpm range is 4500-5500 so it doesn't rev as much as the merc and other 2 smokers. thats why I would like maybe a 16 or 17 pitch prop but I can't seem to find any. But maybe like a 10/15 pitch 4 blade with alot of cup


NO!


10*15 3blade try it if you got more rpm's to give have it re-pitched to a 16 or 17. You want a 3blade for top end speed.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was thinking 4 blade so it would grab the water better but you think it would be better stainless or aluminum because im in north florida where its not uncommon to hit oyster mounds ive always had alum


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

The tunnel is a "pocket tunnel" and not a true tunnel. Stick on a Tiny Tach on and go from there. Going with a 10x15 would give you Crap Hole Shot. Most with a 25hp are getting 30mph plus so something doesn't sound right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

> I was thinking 4 blade so it would grab the water better but you think it would be better stainless or aluminum because im in north florida where its not uncommon to hit oyster mounds ive always had alum


I always run a stainless prop. It's much harder then aluminum and you will get better performance.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im thinking a powertech sra3 in 10x15 pitch


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> The tunnel is a "pocket tunnel" and not a true tunnel. Stick on a Tiny Tach on and go from there. Going with a 10x15 would give you Crap Hole Shot. Most with a 25hp are getting 30mph plus so something doesn't sound right.


That's what I told him, that it would not be the best all around prop but he said TOP SPEED is what he wanted and didn't care about hols shot.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Went ahead and ordered a powertech sra-3 in 10x15 pitch. Customer service there is second to none, and saved quite a bit of money ordering directly from the company.


----------

